# London Coffee Festival 2016 tickets on sale...



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

SUPER early bird tickets have been declared as available.

According to the email I just received; The wait is over dear coffee fiend.

*Snap up your Super Early Bird tickets now!*


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

From last year's experience this is generally a cue for comments about how expensive it is or I'm going anyway but get free admission and if it wasn't for that I wouldn't pay to go. Anyway, I went last year for the first time, my daughter bought tickets for herself and me (as a birthday present for me), we went and really enjoyed it - not least taking part in Glenn's selfie competition but also meeting a lot of interesting people, including the world syphon champion. We're going to Cup North and we intend to go to the LCF.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone just been to the evening one? Might try and go afterwork??


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

Can someone break this down for me.

Reading the website at the moment still not all that clear on what I'd be buying a ticket for.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

coffeefalafel said:


> Can someone break this down for me.
> 
> Reading the website at the moment still not all that clear on what I'd be buying a ticket for.


It's a big coffee gathering. Last time they had a competition for professional Baristas (forget the name they gave it). Loads of manufacturers were there showing kit, good food stalls for snacks etc. And quite a few roasters. I went loads of opportunities to have a coffee, quite a few of the free and just loads of interesting things to gawp at


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

am considering popping in to this and maybe going for the food and coffee menu


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Assuming a std ticket is fine @12.50 now and the VIP does not warrant the extra £27.50?


----------



## PeterGpod (Dec 17, 2015)

This looks interesting, might buy a ticket


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Assuming a std ticket is fine @12.50 now and the VIP does not warrant the extra £27.50?


Can't speak for VIP as I only went standard last time (and am going standard again) but that was enough for me. Loads of coffees to try - and good food, interesting kit etc. + after everybody has had a coffee or two the atmosphere starts getting better.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well last year we had standard tickets for a morning session and so had to leave at lunchtime, knowing that there was lots we hadn't seen so this year we have gone VIP so can pace it all better and spend more time talking to people, trying lots of different coffees, looking at kit and taking in some of the competitions. If you go standard it would be worth getting there as early as possible to have a quick scout around before it gets too busy.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

my other half has just bought us tickets, including the food paired with coffee meal.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah we've got ours. Sure it's a few quid, but it's a good day out looking at all the crazy hardware/food/drinks in the industry. There's lots of people to chat to including forum members and of course, all the various competitions going on! The cost of the ticket is totally made back through the amount of coffee and freebies (albeit less and less freebie action each year) you'll get given whilst there.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

spune said:


> Yeah we've got ours. Sure it's a few quid, but it's a good day out looking at all the crazy hardware/food/drinks in the industry. There's lots of people to chat to including forum members and of course, all the various competitions going on! The cost of the ticket is totally made back through the amount of coffee and freebies (albeit less and less freebie action each year) you'll get given whilst there.


And look forward to seeing you again - if you're there on the Saturday.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll probably get some of the free industry days tickets again.

Other than that... naaah.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

@Phil104 Likewise, we're heading there for the AM slot on Saturday. See you there!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

spune said:


> @Phil104 Likewise, we're heading there for the AM slot on Saturday. See you there!


There you go - will see you there and look forward to it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

What exactly does session access mean on standard tickets? Is it morning or afternoon but not both? VIP and VIP+ gives you full day access.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes - you'll get kicked out after 3 hours.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Flibster said:


> I'll probably get some of the free industry days tickets again.
> 
> Other than that... naaah.


My sentiments exactly, but I cant even be bothered with the free industry ones.

If the coffee and food pairing is done by Scandinavian Embassy (I'm sure I read it was) that will be very good though, they really know their stuff.


----------

